# Duckweed gone crazy



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

How does one get rid of Duckweed, once it's established in a tank, without going through an entire cycling phase? I have it in a tank and it took over the entire surface of the tank, It attaches itself to anything that I stick in there such as nets and forceps. It's getting really annoying. I tried to suction it up but it doesn't work that well.

Best way I can think of to entirely get rid of it is to empty the tank, and wash it out and start over without it. Is there any other way that I could try, before I turn to my last resort. Thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Scoop out all you can and make sure you have a lot of surface current (duckweed doesn't do well with a lot of surface current)...add a powerhead if you have to. If aimed right, the current will direct the duckweed to darker parts or the tank. That combined with frequent scooping of survivors ought to eliminate it. You could also add a surface extractor intake to a canister filter. Duckweed can be a pain, but it isn't too hard to keep in check if you thin it out with every water change.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh nice. Never knew about the powerhead method. I'll give that a shot and see how it goes. Literally, I would like all of it gone but don't want to go through another water cycle period. I do frequent scooping with a "Ghostshrimp" net because it has tiny little mesh holes, but I'm not able to capture all of it. It tends to grab onto the net and goes back into the water afterwards.


----------

